# Swiftech Introduces H20-220 Compact CPU Liquid Cooling Kit



## malware (Dec 5, 2007)

Introducing the H20-220 Compact CPU liquid cooling kit, Swiftech is looking for more headroom and performance, while maintaining relatively low cost. This kit offers enthusiast-level performance combined with superlative ease of installation compared to traditional extreme performance kits. Just like the H20-120 Compact, this model features the all-in-one Apogee Drive 350 self-powered waterblock with integrated MCP350 pump, but the single 120mm heat exchanger is now replaced with a dual MCR220-QP Res 120mm radiator. The package also includes the "Radbox", smartcoiled norprene 3/8" tubing, fittings and a bottle of Hydrx coolant. Swiftech's H20-220 Compact CPU liquid cooling kit is compatible with Intel Socket 775 and AMD Socket 754, 939, 940, AM2, F. The suggested price is $199.95 if you buy the kit directly from Swiftech.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AddSub (Dec 5, 2007)

MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?

Bwhahaha!

I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

lol... now THIS is good! I think this will easily replace the H20-120.



AddSub said:


> MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?
> 
> Bwhahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".



Erm... Do you know anything...? Branding means a lot, example thermaltake VS swiftec, all in one kits, there is a MASSIVE performance gap, but a minor price difference. Wow, your reasoning would mean that all our computer parts as well aren't worth it, lets see motherboard costing $300 would cost $100 to make, etcetra. Sounds like ignorant rant to me :\


----------



## AddSub (Dec 5, 2007)

Branding means nothing. It's the quality of parts and in some respect bang-for-buck value (if you are on a restricted budget). If you only buy on the basis of name-branding, then you are not a very smart consumer, to put it mildly. In some social circles this is known as a "fanboyism".

Myself, I have no allegiance to any particular brand or manufacturer. I evaluate products on their particular and specific qualities, or lack of. Not because of any labels and/or branding.


----------



## Judas (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?
> 
> Bwhahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".



All i can say is...:shadedshu


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Branding means nothing. It's the quality of parts and in some respect bang-for-buck value (if you are on a restricted budget). If you only buy on the basis of name-branding, then you are not a very smart consumer, to put it mildly. In some social circles this is known as a "fanboyism".
> 
> Myself, I have no allegiance to any particular brand or manufacturer. I evaluate products on their particular and specific qualities, or lack of. Not because of any labels and/or branding.



Watch your posts, dont go balantly calling people fanboys alright? Anyway, I was referring to Swiftech's reputation for making good products. There is nothing wrong with forming an allegiance, but you shouldn't drive people into the floor for being  "not a very smart consumer".

You have to understand, that TPU members arent idiots, which you are hinting there. Anyway, I find your statement that Swiftech are a joke, rather ignorant. Consider this, the H20 120 Compact is good in terms of value and performance, the H20-220 has a bigger radiator, and slightly higher price tag. Swiftech, are quality, top end stuff, to serve the niche high end market of cooling. Its libel basically to state that Swiftec are "low quality", when they are top end.

EDIT: One thing AddSub, this is something personal but stop acting like a smart alec, I can't really tolerate much of it but honestly.


----------



## xnox202 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, I just had a dream last night of the compact kit having a dual-radiator kit. I guess this one would be on my wishlist. 

And, branding does means something. It's common knowledge. It shows the difference between one company than the other, be it the quality or the performance it offers. It's still a difference. 

Why would you bother getting top-notch performance products when you know nothing about the brand? At least what are you saying is what from people reviewed, experienced, etc.

People probarbly goes saying, "Ah swiftech is good, but Dangerden is better for their quality, etc". Yet, they still mention the brand for their qualities. I just don't get you.


----------



## AddSub (Dec 5, 2007)

Where did I say "low quality" that you quote me for? I called you a fanboy? Where? 

Struck a nerve eh?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, *but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".*



Either you are sheltered or balantly racist, but that statement is open to MUCH scrutiny. 

Not only do you use a corruption of the word Japanese in your statement, but you also hint in that statement that people who purchase Japanese things are idiots. I'd love to see how the moderators deal with that post, I'd advise you to edit that post. 

In whole, I extremely hate racism.



AddSub said:


> Where did I say "low quality" that you quote me for? I called you a fanboy? Where?
> 
> Struck a nerve eh?



Watch it.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 5, 2007)

let's go back to the cooler ok?

from the installed picture i see that the hot air from vga exhaust (if you have a double slot card)is going right in the cooling fan so i wonder how the water will be cooled?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

laszlo said:


> let's go back to the cooler ok?
> 
> from the installed picture i see that the hot air from vga exhaust (if you have a double slot card)is going right in the cooling fan so i wonder how the water will be cooled?



120mm fan of course


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?
> 
> Bwhahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".



You do realize that an MCP-350 is a rebadged Laing DDC-1, right? That right there is more than $60 at retail.


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 5, 2007)

it looks good,i could do with it being a little cheaper, but for 1st time liquid cooling it looks good as people like me find it scary to setup water cooling but it looks compact just depends if its any better then a $100 fan cooler or not


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> it looks good,i could do with it being a little cheaper, but for 1st time liquid cooling it looks good as people like me find it scary to setup water cooling but it looks compact just depends if its any better then a $100 fan cooler or not


It is better.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?
> 
> Bwhahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".



this coming from som1 who is prolly cooling their box with a gigabyte 3D mercury or a nautilus500. do you even know what the hell ur talkin about?

i personally think this is an excellent option for som1 who wants a quick+easy (QUALITY) solution to W/C.

i wouldnt use this kit myself because id rather piece together/build my own kit but its good nonetheless


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Dec 5, 2007)

this is the same kit on Newegg, is it not?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076&Tpk=swiftech+h20-220

$250


----------



## malware (Dec 5, 2007)

xmountainxlionx said:


> this is the same kit on Newegg, is it not?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076&Tpk=swiftech+h20-220
> 
> $250



That's the Swiftech H20-220-APEX-GT CPU which does not come with all-in-one CPU block/pump, also the reservoir of this kit comes separate, it's not built in the ratiator.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2007)

I rather think Corsairs Nautilus is an excellent cooler. Id think you may wanna back off of that. However, its no Apogee/Swiftech/Danger Den that is for sure. This is a nice price from such a high quality brand as Swiftech. Its a bit better than their 150 dollar kit on the egg as well.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 6, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I rather think Corsairs Nautilus is an excellent cooler. Id think you may wanna back off of that.



sorry bud i wont back that off :shadedshu


----------



## panchoman (Dec 6, 2007)

love it, we needed a 240 version of the 120 compact.. but shouldn't it be 240 and not 220?


----------



## intel igent (Dec 6, 2007)

panchoman said:


> love it, we needed a 240 version of the 120 compact.. but shouldn't it be 240 and not 220?



swiftech doesnt do there naming like that they do it like this 120/220/320 vs DD (eg) 120/240/360


----------



## gabe rouchon (Dec 7, 2007)

AddSub said:


> MCP350? (about 350 lph or so?) All in all a cool $199.95?
> 
> Bwhahaha!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just finding it ridiculously hilarious what these corporations are trying to push nowadays. I mean, I can't blame them. Got to keep finding ways to keep them profits flowing in. But $199.95? All of those components put together are worth $60 total, tops! Sure, some people would pay an extra $100 just for the sake of the "Swiftech" branding, but those people are same people who still buy Sony products just because  "Japaneze stuff rawks!".



All right then, let's do the math, using the manufacturer suggested retail price:

MCP350 pump: $79.95
MCR220-QP Res radiator: $59.95
(2) fans: $10
Water-block: included (built into pump) - Estimated value (using apogee product line for example): $50
Reservoir: included (built into radiator) - Estimated value (using MCRes Micro for example): $20
Tubing, Coolant, Misc accessories (voltage adaptors, fittings, thermal grease): Estimated value $20

Total Value at MSRP: $240

Actual MSRP of the kit: $199.95

I hope the above helps you in re-evaluating your assessment.

Best regards,



Gabriel Rouchon
Chairman, CTA

Swiftech
3700 Industry Ave., Suite 104
Lakewood, CA 90712
T. (562) 595-8009
F. (562) 595-8769
www.swiftech.com


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

gabe rouchon said:


> All right then, let's do the math, using the manufacturer suggested retail price:
> 
> MCP350 pump: $79.95
> MCR220-QP Res radiator: $59.95
> ...




GABE   has spoken

welcome to TPU gabe


----------



## gabe rouchon (Dec 7, 2007)

intel igent said:


> GABE has spoken



oops, forgot to count the price of the radbox in my response: $20.00
but I also counted the MCR220-QP Res at $59.95 when I should have been counting the MCR220-QP (without builtin res), which is $49.95, so it's +$20 - $10 = +$10 to my $240 estimate = $250


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

For people in the uk,this kit builder is the bees knees,you can pay for the pump and tubing,and get the rad,cpu block ,gpu block and res for free.This is only if you want a single rad,if you want extra rad/blocks you pay for them.but it is very cheap.you can get the list below for £90 in vat






Ave a look yourselves-

http://www.coolercases.co.uk/acatalog/Custom_Kit_Builder.html


----------



## gabe rouchon (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> For people in the uk,this kit builder is the bees knees,you can pay for the pump and tubing,and get the rad,cpu block ,gpu block and res for free.This is only if you want a single rad,if you want extra rad/blocks you pay for them.but it is very cheap.you can get the list below for £90 in vat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's comparing a single rad kit to a dual rad kit, but I'll play with you there too:

let's not count the VAT.  76 Sterling at todays exchange rate is $155.00

The H20-120 single rad kit street price (since we are now talking street pricing) is $139.99


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

thats a 360mm rad,3x120mm rad.so how is that a single rad? And you get a dd maze 5 gpu block too,theres no gpu block on the swifty thing.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> thats a 360mm rad,3x120mm rad.so how is that a single rad? And you get a dd maze 5 gpu block too,theres no gpu block on the swifty thing.



that HAS got 2b photoshopped.

i call SHENANIGANS!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

photoshopped 

why would i post it if it was photoshopped? im not a dick.

try the link yourself on the kit builder.is kosher


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> For people in the uk,this kit builder is the bees knees,you can pay for the pump and tubing,and get the rad,cpu block ,gpu block and res for free.This is only if you want a single rad,if you want extra rad/blocks you pay for them.but it is very cheap.you can get the list below for £90 in vat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sum1 merge this with my previous post plz 

i g00f3d


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> photoshopped
> 
> why would i post it if it was photoshopped? im not a dick.
> 
> try the link yourself on the kit builder.is kosher



so theyre just giving away hardware in the UK now?!?!?

EDIT: i just entered the EXACT same parts as you and its giving me 151.78 BIG difference

EDIT 2: obviously you are a D!CK cuz you left out the price of the rad :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont know,its real tho'.


----------



## gabe rouchon (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> thats a 360mm rad,3x120mm rad.so how is that a single rad? And you get a dd maze 5 gpu block too,theres no gpu block on the swifty thing.



you said: "This is only if you want a single rad"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

yes i meant a single rad as in 360mm,if you want more than 1 you pay for the second.The single rad is not a 120mm x1 rad.look at the list.Blackice stealth "360".


----------



## Chewy (Dec 7, 2007)

worked perfect for me..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 7, 2007)

gabe rouchon said:


> All right then, let's do the math, using the manufacturer suggested retail price:
> 
> MCP350 pump: $79.95
> MCR220-QP Res radiator: $59.95
> ...



this has got to be the first ive seena company rep come and personally defend a product.


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2007)

What about this kit for around the same price? http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecoba.html  Or, they have a 120mm radiator kit for $140!  Thier pumps look pretty nice.  I have no idea though.


----------



## gabe rouchon (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> yes i meant a single rad as in 360mm,if you want more than 1 you pay for the second.The single rad is not a 120mm x1 rad.look at the list.Blackice stealth "360".



thanks for clarification. I went to the site, and it certainly appears genuine. it's a solid deal. you need to add the fans though.  once you add that, and considering the street pricing, we should still be quite competitive while offering the easier installation


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

intel igent said:


> so theyre just giving away hardware in the UK now?!?!?
> 
> EDIT: i just entered the EXACT same parts as you and its giving me 151.78 BIG difference
> 
> EDIT 2: obviously you are a D!CK cuz you left out the price of the rad :shadedshu



So how am i a dick? it worked for chewy.mebbe you didnt do it right.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

i entered all of the same products as you and got the price i listed in my above posts.

if MY dumb ass could take a screenie i would n show ya.

within regards to a corporate entity defending its products: lets just say that theres been quite a bit of it l8ly. hasnt there?


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2007)

Fella's, stop arguing in a news post please .  If you want, I can start a "tigger" vs. "IntelAgent" thread over in "general nonsense" for you guys!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not saying your thing is a bad price/thing gabe,its a solid piece of kit,and easy to install for a noobie,and i love swiftech stuff.I already have an apogee gt block.I just thought for someone in the uk its a stellar deal for someone who wants a custom kit for a similar price.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got to say Tigger that is a great deal,fantastic.Been on their site before but never tried the kit builder out.

Hell it's so cheap I'm looking about now for something just to watercool it.

Must also say Swiftech do make good kits,I am using an H2O-Apex Ultra kit,and for the money I am very happy with the build quality and performance that it gives.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

im not gonna argue with him,if he cant do it right when two people can then..........

[/end argument]

thanks oily,try the same stuff as me,and see if you get the same £90 price please.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> im not gonna argue with him,if he cant do it right when two people can then..........
> 
> [/end argument]
> 
> thanks oily,try the same stuff as me,and see if you get the same £90 price please.



Yep same price,but use Masterkleer tubing for FREE and it comes in under £70.


----------



## AddSub (Dec 7, 2007)

> this has got to be the first ive seena company rep come and personally defend a product.



Nothing new, for me at least. I've had a Mushkin rep come out and defend their marketing/manufacturing practices few months ago. Actually, that guy (I forget his nick) pretty much confirmed what I said. Basically it was about my personal observations and several conversations I had with other Mushkin reps prior (not on TPU), who confided in me about Mushkin IC selection process and marketing tactics.

Anyways.



> Total Value at MSRP: $240



I can put together an equivalent kit for much, much less, by using equivalent non-swiftech components. Similar pump capacity, coolant, tubing, reservoir, and others. A quick visit to my local Microcenter, a visit to aerocooler.com and/or coolerguys.com should suffice. Of course you used swiftech components in your shopping list, but from my personal experience swiftech components come with a severe brand-name mark-up. I would be paying extra just for the honor of a swiftech logo/label, which is not really worth it for me. (Although, it is for many others) I understand that a kit like this has a standard mark-up from a commercial standpoint due to the fact that IT IS a kit, and I understand that you got profits to worry about but ain't _buyin_ it, both figuratively and literally.



> Watch it.



Eh? Whatever man.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2007)

AddSub said:


> I can put together an equivalent kit for much, much less, by using equivalent non-swiftech components.


Put your money where your mouth is. lol. j/k But seriously, I'd like to see what you come up with, and if it compares in quality and performance.


----------

